# Back again! Here is the 1st part of my 2nd symphony: Allegro con Brio



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi all! Again after a long time I am back again. Time goes so fast when bussy with other things. I recently bought the East West Gold library because everybody seems to be using it these days, although I had to do some financial arranging (like selling a rib...) East West is indeed expensive! But it does sound good so I bounced my 2nd symphony with it. Here is the first part:

Allegro con Brio

best,
André


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

EXCELLENT work. I personally don't like the transition to the second theme in the exposition though, it's a little jarring. Also, in the recapitulation, no key change for the second theme?

Do you have a SoundCloud for us to follow you on? I'd really like to get updates when you upload new stuff.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

StevenOBrien said:


> EXCELLENT work. I personally don't like the transition to the second theme in the exposition though, it's a little jarring. Also, in the recapitulation, no key change for the second theme?
> 
> Do you have a SoundCloud for us to follow you on? I'd really like to get updates when you upload new stuff.


Hi Steven!
Yes, I have soundcloud here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/
Actually, the second theme in the reprise is in c sharp minor while in the exposition it is set in D flat Major. So there is a major/minor difference in the 2nd theme.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

AndreasvanHaren said:


> Hi Steven!
> Yes, I have soundcloud here:
> 
> __
> ...


Oh, very well, I missed that.


----------

